# Chicks pics!



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Post pics of your fav birds and their story's.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Helen my porcelain Belgian booted Bantam


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Poultrybreeder (Nov 18, 2017)

Cool! I am going to post a funny pic shortly!


----------



## Poultrybreeder (Nov 18, 2017)

This rooster doesn't have a name, but he is a Buff-Laced Polish. He did that to himself, I never touched him except to remove the can. Have a great day and God Bless!!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Roosters always seem to get themselves in some kind of trouble at one time or another lol.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Always interesting to hear and see someone's birds. It would be a great thread.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Look who decided to sleep in the nesting box!


----------



## Poultrybreeder (Nov 18, 2017)

He says What? The hens do it!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

why do you think he is in there? lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've had roosters sleep in the nest. One hid from the girls for a few weeks. A real wimp. They will catch on fast. If you have another rooster roosting, it may be a rooster pecking order thing.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Here are some of my birds... Big Boy is a Welsummer, George is a Barbu D'Uccle rooster and Ms. Blue a Breda hen


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Love those roosters!!!!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I know this isn't a chicken lol but I still couldn't resist it's Pippa a two year old dwarf hamster I'm keeping for my sis who is keeping it for a friend who lives in the U.K.


----------

